
Ask HN: A lot of trouble trying to do customer development - a_lifters_life
Hn,
I&#x27;ve been having a lot of trouble trying to get individuals in my target market to want to do customer development interviews.<p>Are they imperative in an existing market ? What do you do to get companies to want to give you 15min of their time ?
======
skmurphy
What are you trying to learn?

If the market is well defined you can start with a discovery driven sales
approach where you sell against the existing solution your prospect is using
and keep your eyes and ears open as to why the choose to stick with it or
switch to your offer.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Well ultimately if they'd want to buy my product but well before that does it
make sense to develop something before talking to them?

~~~
skmurphy
If you are having trouble getting prospects to talk to you how will having a
product change that? Unless you are attacking an existing well defined market
it makes sense to talk to prospects about what you are developing to make sure
you don't leave something important out (or spend too much time adding
features no one cares about).

------
ciaravino
Customer and user research is critical. Can you provide more info on your
initiative, market, incentives you're offering, and what you've already tried?

